# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  قضیه ساندویچ

## ally

سلامعلکم
ببخشید خیلی به کمکتون احتیااااج دارم
میشه این سوالمو از طریق قضیه فشردگی حل کنید
ممنون
لیمیت یک بر رادیکال ایکس به توان دو مثبت یک مثبت ایکس در صورتیکه ایکس به بی نهایت میل کنه
فقد ایکس به توان دو جمع یک زیر جذره

----------


## pouyasadeghi

از سوالاتون عکس بگیرد تا حل کنیم اینجوری واضح نیست

----------


## ally

هر چقد خواستم عکس شو اپلود کنم 
هی سیستم پیام میداد شما به این قابلیت بنابر دلایل ذیل دسترسی ندارید
اینکه نتونستم

----------


## ally

[attach=config]53586

----------


## ally

> از سوالاتون عکس بگیرد تا حل کنیم اینجوری واضح نیست


عکس گرفتم !!!
 :Yahoo (117):

----------


## pouyasadeghi

واقعا این کار داره اول جای گذاری میکنی می بینی مبهمه خوب باید چیکار کنی صورت و مخرج در مزدوج مخرج ضرب کنیم بعد که ساده شد عددی که توانش از همه بزرگتر فاکتور هم بالا هم از پایین فاکتور بگیر فقط یاد باشه تو صورت چون زیر رادیکال و x به توان دو هست باید تو قدر مطلق بذاریش بعدم ساده میکنی چون اینجا نگفته مثبت بی نهایت یا منفی بی نهایت جفتشونو حساب کن

----------


## ally

> واقعا این کار داره اول جای گذاری میکنی می بینی مبهمه خوب باید چیکار کنی صورت و مخرج در مزدوج مخرج ضرب کنیم بعد که ساده شد عددی که توانش از همه بزرگتر فاکتور هم بالا هم از پایین فاکتور بگیر فقط یاد باشه تو صورت چون زیر رادیکال و x به توان دو هست باید تو قدر مطلق بذاریش بعدم ساده میکنی چون اینجا نگفته مثبت بی نهایت یا منفی بی نهایت جفتشونو حساب کن


من راه حل از طریق قضیه ساندویچ میخوام
جوااب نه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nacli

> واقعا این کار داره اول جای گذاری میکنی می بینی مبهمه خوب باید چیکار کنی صورت و مخرج در مزدوج مخرج ضرب کنیم بعد که ساده شد عددی که توانش از همه بزرگتر فاکتور هم بالا هم از پایین فاکتور بگیر فقط یاد باشه تو صورت چون زیر رادیکال و x به توان دو هست باید تو قدر مطلق بذاریش بعدم ساده میکنی چون اینجا نگفته مثبت بی نهایت یا منفی بی نهایت جفتشونو حساب کن


داداش خداییش چطور جای گذاری کردی که مبهم شد؟  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  عاغا مگه یک رو بی نهایت مبهمه؟

----------


## ally

من جواب و راه حل دیگه دارم
اینجا همون قسمت هایلایت برای من مهمه
استفاده از قضیه ساندویچ

----------


## Hossein.A

> من جواب و راه حل دیگه دارم
> اینجا همون قسمت هایلایت برای من مهمه
> استفاده از قضیه ساندویچ


ببخشید مولف کتاب کیه ؟ 
اینجوری خوندن هم تمرین ریاضی میشه . هم خود به خود انگلیسی قوی میشه

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> داداش خداییش چطور جای گذاری کردی که مبهم شد؟  عاغا مگه یک رو بی نهایت مبهمه؟


با حول شدم شما حول نمیشی من رو کاغذ حل نکردم ذهنی بود اوکی

----------


## NoBogh

سلام حل نمیشه(عدد ثابت غیرمتغیر نمیشه(

----------


## parnia-sh

> سلام حل نمیشه(عدد ثابت غیرمتغیر نمیشه(


حل میشه جواب هم بی نهایت میشه
فقط چجوری از ساندویچ حل میشه..اخه دوتا عبارت میخاد

----------


## Hossein.A

> حل میشه جواب هم بی نهایت میشه
> فقط چجوری از ساندویچ حل میشه..اخه دوتا عبارت میخاد


بی نهایت ؟!
جوابش که صفر میشه تو کتاب انگلیسی نوشته کاملا . 
The Squeeze Theorem Could Be Used To Show That This Limit is 0

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

لطفا قضیه های خوشمزه بیشتری مثل این بیاورید  :Yahoo (27):

----------


## ally

> ببخشید مولف کتاب کیه ؟ 
> اینجوری خوندن هم تمرین ریاضی میشه . هم خود به خود انگلیسی قوی میشه


Calculus
James stewart

----------


## ally

> حل میشه جواب هم بی نهایت میشه
> فقط چجوری از ساندویچ حل میشه..اخه دوتا عبارت میخاد


جواب صفر میشه
تابع کامپوزیته باید شکسته بشه به دو تا تابع دیگه

----------


## ally

کسی پاسخگوی این سوال من نیست؟؟؟!!! :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Soroosh-Bsl



----------


## Hossein.A

> کسی پاسخگوی این سوال من نیست؟؟؟!!!


الان میزارم جوابشو با قضیه فشردگی : )

----------


## Hossein.A

> کسی پاسخگوی این سوال من نیست؟؟؟!!!

----------


## ally

> 


وااااقعا ممنونم
راه حل ظاهرا منطقی میااد
مهم همین به دست اوردن راه حل از طریق اسکوییز تئوری بود که حاصل شد
بااازم سپاسگزاارم  :Yahoo (81):

----------

